# FatBottmGirl...gets low



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

.
.








.
.
.
.
big brown came in today...dropped off the start of my setup
























and i ad these made for my setup....ull see why later








update....
got some shiney stuff in today too!!!...
















and of course im reflecting my grillz in my powlished valve cuverz









Aron(aka Mcluvin) approves








new goodies came in today!!!! work starts 2morrow as soon as the new valves get to my doorstep...

HPS comp (customized for ultimate dumpage)
























well here you go...
heres the deal tires are still the wrong sizes i pick up the new ones in the morn...fornt as of now are 225 40 gonna be 205 40 and rears are 235 40 and are gonna be 215 40
dont mind the fenders theyr ein the middle of body work and ya...im sittin on them...
tonight was actually a tear down as im switching management from dakota to something new...i did not like the dakota...just cuz it costs alot doesnt mean its the best...so out with the crap....new stuff comes in soon
still gotta do lotsa body work but its actually ata body shop so its cool itll get done i swear (i hope)...

anywasy enjoi
ok so i got real real bored and did some autocadd plans of my trunk setup...yes its a rear seat delete








and another...
















Sitting on the fenders....








DONT MIND THE BODY WORK!!!!!!!









and what does this mean u ask??....We Fu(k Sh!t Up








So...i returned the old management (Dakota Digital) and got this...its the Air Ride Tech kit and its sooper sweet...i cant wiat to hook it up hopefully tonight...








heres the face








and yes my keyless remotes...mmmhmmm








well i finally finished the wiring...thanks pugs!! aaand the car got off the lift for a short time so here is the car off the lift








this here is where the subframe is....some tim ethis week ill take a grinder and finish the job...itll sit on the ground...and yeah i crushed a cigg








oh and by the way to the people that say mk4s cant three wheel...this is for the haters...








and i learne dtoday its called a "dog legded three wheel"...in case u too didnt know








_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 5:23 PM 4-22-2009_ 


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 9:55 AM 12-5-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What size compressors did you go with?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Retromini)*

duel 400's


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I dig the 4 - 1 rail, shuold make for a very cleanly install







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (tivs31)*

Sick! Can't wait to see it all go in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (moacur)*

mehhhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Larry Appleton)*

DAMN! Mark those manifolds are as nice as you said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_DAMN! Mark those manifolds are as nice as you said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know right?....cheapo too


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low ([email protected])*

Damn. Who farted?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (uberdork)*

it was meeeeeeeee


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
Aron(aka Mcluvin) approves










how cute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
how cute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats not me fool


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
thats not me fool

Um, I know that tard.
How could one forget how cute your face is?


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

hurry up already


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

sweet set up man.. take pics of the install


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_sweet set up man.. take pics of the install

oooh i will....we all gotta finish the TT first(uber hosen)...thats today mine will wait, plus im waiting for the struts and the valves


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (candela)*

Cant wait to see this man! good stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
plus im waiting for the struts and the valves


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low ([email protected])*

you florida guys get to have all the fun...


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

nice setup!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Looking good there dude.. Have fun w/ that wiring.. looks alike a huge mess... but i'm sure it can be cleaned up a bit...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Santi)*

Where can I get those 1-4 manifolds? I like...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Sick dude!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

The goodies are closer. I m watching this every step. Looks like you will recieve - Scheduled Delivery: 19/03/2008


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

good to see you sunday..
oh and my manifolds are better hahahah


----------



## phatz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Whatsup MARK< ROB FROM AIRASSITED HERE!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (phatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatz* »_Whatsup MARK< ROB FROM AIRASSITED HERE!


wassup man?...good to see you in here too!!


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

now you and frederick can bounce up and down the block.....jk dude, shets gonna be sick


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Where can I get those 1-4 manifolds? I like...









pm me....


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I am going to ad this to the watched topics, if not for anything then seeing the face!!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Craige-O)*

^
\_ Your team http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_I am going to ad this to the watched topics, if not for anything then seeing the face!!

what face fool?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
what face fool?

He wants to see your O face.
Gotta watch this


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
He wants to see your O face.
Gotta watch this

old news...haha


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
old news...haha

The only old news in here is airbags!








COILS FTW!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (CapeGLS)*

new goodies came in today!!!! work starts 2morrow as soon as the new valves get to my doorstep...
HPS comp (customized for ultimate dumpage)


----------



## Cannon Fodder (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice! Makes me wish I would have waited for the comp.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Cannon Fodder)*

sick man just sick!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Florida Flow)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

kracked FTW!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

those comps are lookin SICK


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

how much do those fronts run?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

wow those look really nice , common put them on already








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_wow those look really nice , common put them on already








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dang i just gotem today....haha


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I did my install in one day, . . .what the hell mark


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_I did my install in one day, . . .what the hell mark
















vlaves come tomorrow butthead


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

BTW: bas add kit. . .hopefully it holds up to there words http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (HAPPYnotEMO)*

o it will


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_BTW: bas add kit. . .hopefully it holds up to there words http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

o it better...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

o sick...


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

The comps look bad ass dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Arent the rear comp's suppose to be different like the ones Dymer got


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (dOM.)*

dymer got the premium system...the comp ones are smaller, plus hps customized my setup to be even smaller than the reg comp...
see to me these rears are kinda weird...imna try em, but if i dont like em i have no prob cutting up the rear of my car...


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

hps didnt customize 5hit for you baby nig. stop lyin


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

How do those upper rear mount attach?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

is this done yet?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_dymer got the premium system...the comp ones are smaller, plus hps customized my setup to be even smaller than the reg comp...
see to me these rears are kinda weird...imna try em, but if i dont like em i have no prob cutting up the rear of my car...


I have the Premium fronts, Competition rears I believe. I still haven't seen anyone with the rears that I have, so I'm just making an assumption here


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_

I have the Premium fronts, Competition rears I believe. I still haven't seen anyone with the rears that I have, so I'm just making an assumption here

well the rears i have are part of a custom setup from hps...so u may have comp rears...mine are jsut a few inches shorter...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I just want to go ahead and add that Kevin and Rob from www.AirAssisted.com are basically the coolest guys ever...i haven't found anybody as knowledgeable and helpful as these guys....
seriously if i told you how long they spent with me while i was trying to figure everything out....i mean along time.
but either way...mad props to them for getting me my parts!!!
so...thanks again


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

woowoooooo!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_I just want to go ahead and add that Kevin and Rob from www.AirAssisted.com are basically the coolest guys ever...i haven't found anybody as knowledgeable and helpful as these guys....
seriously if i told you how long they spent with me while i was trying to figure everything out....i mean along time.
but either way...mad props to them for getting me my parts!!!
so...thanks again 

great guys for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_is this done yet?

r u straight yet?>


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
r u straight yet?>

Always been straight sweetie.








So is it done yet?


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

no. . hes waiting on fittings now. . . there is always an excuse


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i could see that your rear bottom mount is trimmed in half comparing to other ones that people run. I wonder if the rear shocks are shorter too?

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_




















_Modified by Rat4Life at 7:58 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i could see that your rear bottom mount is trimmed in half comparing to other ones that people run. I wonder if the rear shocks are shorter too?
]

yes...they are also customized, the whole kit is basically brought down


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

last night.........
the goodies








taking her apart








"what am I famous?!" now you are biotch








ANNA!!!!!!! see how stupid you look barking at skateboards








mclovins bay








front struts, sorta in








pugs doin his shït








the man himself








frame notched








then my camera died and I left so I dont know what we finished last night.......

TBC


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (uBr-HOSEN)*

Nice! Can't wait to see the final product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (moacur)*

thats a sh!tty ending... how do you not know what you finished.. i want more pictars.. c'mon son..


----------



## Cannon Fodder (Aug 29, 2006)

It's like watching an episode of Lost.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Santi)*

should of came done this weekend SON!!!! missing out on some photo ops


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (uBr-HOSEN)*

we be doing work!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_we be doing work!

update is...im not done...almost but not quite...its not 6 am i just got home....D-E-D dead.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Cannon Fodder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cannon Fodder* »_It's like watching an episode of Lost.


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah I didn't get home till 6:45am and I just want to say tank fittings FTW! I feel ruffer than bear poontang!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_should of came done this weekend SON!!!! missing out on some photo ops

me? i know... i wanted to, but i had a wedding out of town...







i didnt get back to orlando until 6pm today


----------



## vdubkid97 (Oct 28, 2006)

This was a fun weekending !!! 6am everday and 7eleven runs save lives!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubkid97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubkid97* »_This was a fun weekending !!! 6am everday and 7eleven runs save lives!!

i heart nicko


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Gonna look sick. you should have got more pics of my car. ha


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I gotta meet this Pugs guy! He seems quite badass!
Looks good man. I can't wait to see it alllll done!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Tucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tucci* »_Gonna look sick. you should have got more pics of my car. ha

this is an air thread about low cars....ahem ahem...


----------



## vdubkid97 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hahaha I Heart marko <3!!! Whos next??


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubkid97)*

new pics up tonight i gotta take some...this is goin slow.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
this is an air thread about low cars....ahem ahem...

cough ass cough. you gonna be there tomorrow?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Tucci)*

ya i still gotta mount and wire compressors and make the trunk area


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

so where are the f%#king pictures @


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

there are you ****ing pics shut the **** up haha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

oh his car nto yours.. threadjacker. i'm still pissed about not being able to make it down there on sunday.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

shiiiiiit....theyre comin mang i keep forgettring my camera....2morrow i promise
oh and santi....photographer knows he missed a bunch of cars...said hes comin back for us!!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Ummmm,
Is 
it

done
yet??
Lets get moving......


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_shiiiiiit....theyre comin mang i keep forgettring my camera....2morrow i promise
oh and santi....photographer knows he missed a bunch of cars...said hes comin back for us!!

werd.. hopefully by then i'll have my trunk set-up and engine cleaned up.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

....and my car will be done lol


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*









Damn














Hot looking cars..


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

vajayjay racing


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks like its coming along very nice!


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

*spell check*

Well I will say this, fat bottom girl goes up and down nicely and she get's low but my opinion on it is this the kit from HPS is a nice attempt at a bolt on air-ride approach but fails miserably in the end for the mk4 GTI application. The struts were too fat to fit the strut hole on the wheel assembly then the rear bags look little more than rubber tubing with some nice billett pieces strapped to the ends but are suprisingly functional, scary but functional, the front strut bag assembly is huge and therefore will most likely mean you have to buy custom offset wheels to even drive it after you've spent all this money for a dream air-ride kit. so in summary I think HPS needs to go back to the drawing board on this one!


_Modified by AirRide By Pugsley at 1:32 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: spell check (AirRide By Pugsley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AirRide By Pugsley* »_Well I will say this, fat bottom girl goes up and down nicely and she get's low but my opinion on it is this the kit from HPS is a nice attempt at a bolt on air-ride approach but fails miserably in the end for the mk4 GTI application. The struts were too fat to fit the strut hole on the wheel assembly then the rear bags look little more than rubber tubing with some nice billett pieces strapped to the ends but are suprisingly functional, scary but functional, the front strut bag assembly is huge and therefore will most likely mean you have to buy custom offset wheels to even drive it after you've spent all this money for a dream air-ride kit. so in summary I think HPS needs to go back to the drawing board on this one!

_Modified by AirRide By Pugsley at 1:32 PM 3-29-2008_

did you use the tool to spread the knuckle part to fit the strut in, because without it thats usually the case that bottom of the strut doesn't fit inside easily. only my crappy easystreet slide right into the knuckle , but thats also bad because it messes up the camber. also i have the rear bags that are almost identical to HPS and they are pretty strong , don't see any problem there.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: spell check (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
did you use the tool to spread the knuckle part to fit the strut in, because without it thats usually the case that bottom of the strut doesn't fit inside easily. only my crappy easystreet slide right into the knuckle , but thats also bad because it messes up the camber. also i have the rear bags that are almost identical to HPS and they are pretty strong , don't see any problem there.

Ya we used the strut spreader tool. and man they were just way to big had to take a flapper grinding disc just to get them to fit.


----------



## vdubkid97 (Oct 28, 2006)

Grinding down those struts and refitting them was kinda a pain in the ass but in the end it had to be done


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (vdubkid97)*

Pics of fatbottmgrl?


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

I installed the first easy street kit on a GTI up in Panama City Fl and it was actually problem free and it was the very first kit, and it came with real bags not some wierd beercan bag for the rear! HPS needs to put more research and development into their product before they ship anymore kits out. I can't post pictures of Mark's car though, the reveal is for him to decide but it is gangsta!










_Modified by AirRide By Pugsley at 6:16 AM 3-30-2008_


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: spell check (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
did you use the tool to spread the knuckle part to fit the strut in, because without it thats usually the case that bottom of the strut doesn't fit inside easily. only my crappy easystreet slide right into the knuckle , but thats also bad because it messes up the camber. also i have the rear bags that are almost identical to HPS and they are pretty strong , don't see any problem there.

The fronts just wouldnt go in, i even put a penny between the strut spreader, and the knuckle still no dice, grinding was a must, we would grind and check, and eventually they went in, this was a major pita. but to see the car go up and down in the end made it worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: spell check (ascgti89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ascgti89* »_
The fronts just wouldnt go in, i even put a penny between the strut spreader, and the knuckle still no dice, grinding was a must, we would grind and check, and eventually they went in, this was a major pita. but to see the car go up and down in the end made it worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

amen brutha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: spell check (KraCKeD-GTI)*

so where is the pics of the stance? or is it not low enough.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: spell check (Santi)*

what are jew doing thats taking so long?


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

where is this shop? I want to come hang


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (candela)*

come on mark... take some gd pics all ready wtf


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

maaaaaaaaannnnn....im redoin a bunch of stuff...yes the car goes up and down no im not showing it off yet....


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_maaaaaaaaannnnn....im redoin a bunch of stuff...yes the car goes up and down no im not showing it off yet....


one word...........ghey


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

well here you go...
heres the deal tires are still the wrong sizes i pick up the new ones in the morn...fornt as of now are 225 40 gonna be 205 40 and rears are 235 40 and are gonna be 215 40
dont mind the fenders theyr ein the middle of body work and ya...im sittin on them...
tonight was actually a tear down as im switching management from dakota to something new...i did not like the dakota...just cuz it costs alot doesnt mean its the best...so out with the crap....new stuff comes in soon
still gotta do lotsa body work but its actually ata body shop so its cool itll get done i swear (i hope)...

anywasy enjoi








Sitting on the fenders....








DONT MIND THE BODY WORK!!!!!!!









and what does this mean u ask??....We Fu(k Sh!t Up









_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 11:21 PM 4-1-2008_


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 7:23 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What didn't you like about the dakota system?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Looks good thus far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

any more room to spin the bag down some on the fronts?
looks real good!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Yeah the offset and tire combo isnt working.. get something new. test fit one of the 18s from another car that you can tuck and see where it sits then. 
What are you gonna cover everything with? wood floor or something else.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Looks like it was a lot of work, but it sure is looking noice. 
What controller are you switching over to?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_any more room to spin the bag down some on the fronts?
looks real good!

im sitting on the fender....205 tires go on today...then we shall see


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
im sitting on the fender....205 tires go on today...then we shall see

how far down on the threads are you then?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
how far down on the threads are you then? 

most of the way up....


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What didn't you like about the dakota system?

i didnt like havingto scroll thru everything to go to each corner of the car...just took too ling i want "showstopping" at a flick of a finger...


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
most of the way up....

what you talking about hoe your all the way up!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Hmm so the DakotaDigtial system didn't have any presets? I could have sworen there are 3 buttons "L" "M" "H" 
I assumed it was and I was going to have "L" = no air "M" = crusing height "H" = speedbump height


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Hmm so the DakotaDigtial system didn't have any presets? I could have sworen there are 3 buttons "L" "M" "H" 
I assumed it was and I was going to have "L" = no air "M" = crusing height "H" = speedbump height

it did have presets....but to navigate the rest of it was just a pain


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

looks good, what u doin for paint?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_looks good, what u doin for paint?

metallic primer was the last I heard from him


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Soooo...i get my new tires on, put them on the car and begh...im sitting on the pinch weld,....now we cant have that now can weee...
















SO i half assed took care of that, as best i could without takin the strut off so i gott ago back and mush it down some more but watever on with it right?

ok so i got the 205's on the front, but i STILL needa pull that fender out but at least shes sittin kinda sorta pretty...the fender is about 2mm from rim








So i called santi and he was all like go get another rim to test fit so here you go santi...just for you


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I see you have a tape measure there mark, what are the ground to fender numbers looking like?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

with a steelie or the bobo wheels im puttin there?
front is 21 7/8th


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

valves


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

whoa thats a good idea for valve placement!








lookin good dude


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice.. Wait until i come Friday and we can get it lower. i'll try and work something out... BTW we are on for sure, i talked to Xtina and i'll be down that way around 10-11pm. So bring the lip to the shop when you get a chance. 
Did you put all 8 valves in the rain tray? and WHY anyway.. you can leave everything in the back.. and then do air line from the dump valves outside of the car.. i'll show mine when i go there.. BTW check my thread i finished my set-up finally.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

heres another one of the valves


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Nice.. Wait until i come Friday and we can get it lower. i'll try and work something out... BTW we are on for sure, i talked to Xtina and i'll be down that way around 10-11pm. So bring the lip to the shop when you get a chance. 
Did you put all 8 valves in the rain tray? and WHY anyway.. you can leave everything in the back.. and then do air line from the dump valves outside of the car.. i'll show mine when i go there.. BTW check my thread i finished my set-up finally. 

Well the way he ran his air line (singular), was a good idea, that way he has the valves for the front bags in the front and the valves for the rear bags in the rear.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Well the way he ran his air line (singular), was a good idea, that way he has the valves for the front bags in the front and the valves for the rear bags in the rear.

3/8th was just a lil bigger then i wanted to go but 1/4 was too small its a nice way to slow it down a bit and get the lengths nice and equal also conserving some line...just easier...less lines to run....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you can also get flow controls if its too fast still.


----------



## ginger_snaps (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_

and what does this mean u ask??....We Fu(k Sh!t Up










represent! stuff is looking sick dude


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (ginger_snaps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginger_snaps* »_
represent! stuff is looking sick dude

do u represent?...im guessing u know the **** guys do i know you?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_









Good stuff!! Air-Ride is in my future


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_









sexy


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (boosted gli)*

are those just pulled, or is there any metal added?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_are those just pulled, or is there any metal added?

only half pulled goin all the way real soon


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

sorry


_Modified by uberdork at 10:18 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

brah.


_Modified by uberdork at 10:18 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

bro


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

dude


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (chasattack)*

son. MArk call me tomorrow.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

looks good marky


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

mmm i dig


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (digifart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifart* »_looks good marky

thanks sweety


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

So...i returned the old management (Dakota Digital) and got this...its the Air Ride Tech kit and its sooper sweet...i cant wiat to hook it up hopefully tonight...








heres the face








and yes my keyless remotes...mmmhmmm


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

sick
i plan on switching to either that or the easystreet sometime soon


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif with easy street


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif with easy street
I really like mine, what's wrong with yours?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (tivs31)*

i dont think theres anything WRONG with easy street i just didnt like the only one preset and the look of the controller but in all honesty id take easy street over dakota digital...im just lucky there was another one i liked out there
easy street is mad easy to use...dakota too hard...i actually got this one cuz it was alot like the easy street


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*

it freezes. Cap had the same problom. . .


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_it freezes. Cap had the same problom. . .









I remember him sayin that, mine's been good so far, and easy to use, I'm knockin on all the wood im my office right now


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_
I remember him sayin that, mine's been good so far, and easy to use, I'm knockin on all the wood im my office right now 

x2 havent had a problem yet.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I'm liking the looks of that controller KraCKeD







Can't wait to hear your impressions of it once it's in use..

and x3 for having no issues with my ES Auto pilot controller...
If it's sticking- take it apart and put it back together. One of the springs in the controller must be out of wack. Or just try loosening the screws that hold the 2 pieces together and see if that helps...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

I want remotes







I'm just gonna wire a universal 4 way remote.. it'll be easy and simple for what i want..
It should look good mark. call me so i can give you my address dude!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

dont worry ull get ur sh!t


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_dont worry ull get ur sh!t

i'm not worried, just wanna put them on soon.







i love new stuff.







i'm sure you do too, i just dont have the patience to wait around


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I'm diggin the remotes.. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (candela)*

So does the Ridetech controller have 3 presets? That would certainly be nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you get the ridepro or the levelpro?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_So does the Ridetech controller have 3 presets? That would certainly be nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you get the ridepro or the levelpro?

ya..theres three presets aaand i got the ride pro e2...the diff between the two is the ride height sensors...which dont fit in VWs....i tried them on my dakota kit...thank god they didnt fit or ida hafta have kept the dakota crap (the ride height sensors are in the box in the background)









_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 6:33 PM 4-11-2008_


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 6:33 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_If it's sticking- take it apart and put it back together. One of the springs in the controller must be out of wack. Or just try loosening the screws that hold the 2 pieces together and see if that helps...

already did that, its not the buttons psyically. . .it just wont respond for a few minutes


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_
already did that, its not the buttons psyically. . .it just wont respond for a few minutes

thats what she said


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

if she means mark. . . yes







come back to cali honey


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_if she means mark. . . yes







come back to cali honey

lame-o comeback...and dont worry sweety i am


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i miss your backside, not your cute face


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
ya..theres three presets aaand i got the ride pro e2...the diff between the two is the ride height sensors...which dont fit in VWs....i tried them on my dakota kit...thank god they didnt fit or ida hafta have kept the dakota crap (the ride height sensors are in the box in the background)


I'm pretty sure the leveling sensors would work, they'd just be a PITA to install. Why do you think they wouldn't? I'm planning on putting them on mine eventually. Even with small lines, the repeatability of the presets is CRAP. I mean the controller will go to the same PSI, but as I'm sure you know, PSI does NOT equal height








Anyways, I've got the same setup, and love it. I didn't get the remotes though. I can't see them being useful for anything other than slamming it, or going all the way up, need those level sensors to go up to the same ride height every time. 
Oh, and if you didn't know already, the color of the e2 controller is the same as the dash color








Presets are BS.



_Modified by Mike97xj at 8:54 AM 4-12-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_
I'm pretty sure the leveling sensors would work, they'd just be a PITA to install. Why do you think they wouldn't? I'm planning on putting them on mine eventually. Even with small lines, the repeatability of the presets is CRAP. I mean the controller will go to the same PSI, but as I'm sure you know, PSI does NOT equal height








Anyways, I've got the same setup, and love it. I didn't get the remotes though. I can't see them being useful for anything other than slamming it, or going all the way up, need those level sensors to go up to the same ride height every time. 
Oh, and if you didn't know already, the color of the e2 controller is the same as the dash color








Presets are BS.

_Modified by Mike97xj at 8:54 AM 4-12-2008_

in all honesty the ride height sensors are just not worth the hassle...theyre big...and take room and theres nowhere to mount them to hookup to the subframe from the body without cutting away at stuff...even if u can...i mean i spent some time lookin in there and i just didnt see the worth of it...at least not on a gti.


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

first I've seen this Mark!!! i noticed the pink in your sig, and it drew me to your thread...





















very nice!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (kleckers69)*

yo, lemme get dat.


----------



## 20vPrep (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_brah.

_Modified by uberdork at 10:18 PM 4-7-2008_

im not your brah, dude

im not your dude, son


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (20vPrep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vPrep* »_
im not your brah, dude

im not your dude, son

you do know a prep is the equivalent of a brah, braaaah.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

ok so i got real real bored and did some autocadd plans of my trunk setup...yes its a rear seat delete








and another...








and what i have so far...uve seen i post again for reference









_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 10:33 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thats pretty awesome dude. 
BTW whats up w/ my stuff dude?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice build-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

well i finally finished the wiring...thanks pugs!! aaand the car got off the lift for a short time so here is the car off the lift








this here is where the subframe is....some tim ethis week ill take a grinder and finish the job...itll sit on the ground...and yeah i crushed a cigg








oh and by the way to the people that say mk4s cant three wheel...this is for the haters...








and i learne dtoday its called a "dog legded three wheel"...in case u too didnt know








and andrew with ana saying "im king of the wooooorld"










_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 6:57 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

god dam i'm white.....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)




----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

looking good brother


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

dude that looks awesome, how did you end up doing the upper rail thing? bent it all back or cut it?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_dude that looks awesome, how did you end up doing the upper rail thing? bent it all back or cut it? 

havent yet....thats how ill get the sub-frame to hit the ground...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
havent yet....thats how ill get the sub-frame to hit the ground...

ok werd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks good mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

nice dude!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Very nice indeed







Now we need some pics of her out of the shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Mark how do you like the ART controller?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mark how do you like the ART controller?

doood i love it!!


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_

















awesome shot, looks like your oil pan is going to have some action going on with the asphalt!


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

aaa faa shiizzz manngg


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

Pictures do it no justice as it sits now! I can't wait to see the finished product, and as far as the dog leg 3 wheel that's just how we roll!
I love the A.R.T. control system it is very user friendly and it looks good, this is the first one I have installed and I must say I highly recommended it to anyone who dosent like the old school switches but has more new school needs this is the one
"I don't flip switches, I poke my buttons"


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
and yes my keyless remotes...mmmhmmm









so enlighten me, how do these work if the car is off? or does it only work when the car is running?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

it works like an alarm would as far as i know. 
Kevin????!?!?! Mark ?!?!?!


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

wooo congrats marky on gettin it off the lift and workin!
haha mannn i miss you guys and hangin at the shop. 
hopefully ill see you guys next friday at euro treffen 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_it works like an alarm would as far as i know. 
Kevin????!?!?! Mark ?!?!?!

ignition must be off...i needa rewire stuff for it to work but its pretty simple


----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*









ultimate baller status, i would just sit there and **** with people as they walked by it


_Modified by Superbleeder at 10:04 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Superbleeder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Superbleeder* »_ultimate baller status, i would just sit there and **** with people as they walked by it

well next time ur lookin at my car ill be sure to f*ck with you hahaha


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
this here is where the subframe is....some tim ethis week ill take a grinder and finish the job...itll sit on the ground...and yeah i crushed a cigg










you showin'em how it should be done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mike.)*

teeeeser


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
so enlighten me, how do these work if the car is off? or does it only work when the car is running?


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
ignition must be off...i needa rewire stuff for it to work but its pretty simple

it uses the remaining pressure in the tank for a few last minutes of fun right? thats how a friend's worked, very cool stuff, im jealous of you air guys















^^and thats just nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by acetate909 at 10:38 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (acetate909)*

mark do you have pics of your manifolds and vlaves? Im having issues with mine and your the only other person I know running custom manifolds liek i am


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_mark do you have pics of your manifolds and vlaves? Im having issues with mine and your the only other person I know running custom manifolds liek i am

this is how it is "just for now"...i have stuff to go in the spots with the plugs aswell...its gonna change but i just wanted the car to move










_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 10:29 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
this is how it is "just for now"...i have stuff to go in the spots with the plugs aswell...its gonna change but i just wanted the car to move









_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 10:29 PM 4-21-2008_

interesting


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

if u were wondering


----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

wow







sick stance
i want air....kinda.


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Superbleeder)*

stop using photo shop










_Modified by boosted gli at 4:41 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looks so good. the wheels look better now that's low... 
Well almost any wheel looks good on a slammed car.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks damn fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_if u were wondering









We weren't!!1


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

you <3 CA for IN-N-OUT dont you mark?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

heres a quick tease......if I may


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

Your stance is amazin!!!!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (2.0L lova)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0L lova* »_Your stance is amazin!!!!!!

danke...and thanks RYAN


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

so technically i've seen this thread before. it crossed my mind today that it was yours.. the whip is funken sex


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_heres a quick tease......if I may









dude.... holy crapola





















I have goosebumps thats fuggin sick


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

where is the rest of the pics that meloy took?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

good stuff mark. makes me want 18s even more now. lets see the pics meloy took !


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_ you <3 CA for IN-N-OUT dont you mark?

do they have em out in florida?? 
that last shot is looking sick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*

nope


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

stance looks great. get that bumper on the ground.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_stance looks great. get that bumper on the ground.

honestly i cant...im down another 1/4 in from that pic now but im sitting on the inner fender rails...which by the wait i took out that pinch...my tires literally sit on the inner fender frame...next step...notch the inner frame rails...and the engine bay....id like to go that far but it may be just that too far..u know


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

psssshh get smaller tires foool


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_heres a quick tease......if I may
_Baller ass picture of marks hooptie..._
















Ryan... bad ass, and can't wait to see the rest!!!!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (kleckers69)*

It is looking really good man!
Way to go, can't wait to see some full on pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

hhah, yeah thats mini truck status. have the hood open and tire tread in the bay. looks great as is... would a 35 series help?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_hhah, yeah thats mini truck status. have the hood open and tire tread in the bay. looks great as is... would a 35 series help?
\
i suppose it would....205 35.....dang


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

205 35 may look silly go 215 35 i think.. whats th width on the wheels?


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_205 35 may look silly go 215 35 i think.. whats th width on the wheels?

the rear wheel is 9.5


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_205 35 may look silly go 215 35 i think.. whats th width on the wheels?

angle on the 205 40 is more severe than on the 215 35 an di need the clearance i could only go smaller and ya it would look silly...imna just stay where im at i suppose...and just cut up the car haha


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

moar


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

Cant wait to see the rear fender all the way pulled


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (boosted gli)*

Wow, not sure how i missed this thread. Looking great Mark! I can't wait to see it in person! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

that last shot is f*cking badarse!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_Wow, not sure how i missed this thread. Looking great Mark! I can't wait to see it in person! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ditto on ur car ian...imna hafta stepitup a bit before SoWo


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

sex.
/thread


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*

Nice meeting you at the show. Really enjoyed checking out the setup in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

what size wheels, tires and spacers are you running?
looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_what size wheels, tires and spacers are you running?
looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

18x8 18x9.5 205s 215s and no spacers/adapters...


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

What wheel fits under the fender without having to do any work to it? i would think its a 8 but can someone confirm this for me..... ****in love ur setup its so sweet......... got lots of information from it i sent you a pm for some more details if you could supply them would help a little more...........
im thinking of going with 17s because i dont have any body kits and want to be nice and flush with the fenders so i ask the rim question.....
Thankzzzzzz


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (manjk)*

its not size of rim that matters...its offesets


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

how is that hotsauce36?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_*its not size* of rim *that matters* ...its offesets
 
is that what she said to you??


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_ 
is that what she said to you??

yes








o0o0o girl pg. ocho


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
yes








o0o0o girl pg. ocho

lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (manjk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manjk* »_how is that hotsauce36?

because a lets say a 10offset on a 7" can fit just like a 8" et20. 
From exeprience i can say a 8.5 et28 can be tucked
a 8" et18 can be tucked, and maybe even a 9" et30 may work. 
when you go into 9.5s and 10s those cant be tucked unless you have fulled fenders.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
because a lets say a 10offset on a 7" can fit just like a 8" et20. 
From exeprience i can say a 8.5 et28 can be tucked
a 8" et18 can be tucked, and maybe even a 9" et30 may work. 
when you go into 9.5s and 10s those cant be tucked unless you have *fulled* fenders. 

ahhh i can tell that in santi language, this actually is supposed to be *pulled*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
ahhh i can tell that in santi language, this actually is supposed to be *pulled*

yeah fulled...


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

Man that is the baddest suspension I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!! pics are bomb man glad to see you havin fun in it, can't wait to finish Meloy's car this weekend!! TT Time Again!!
Sauce that was bait, he knew you would reply if there was a typo!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

Mark...
this is all Very SEX!!!!!!!!!
i cant wait to see her...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_Mark...
this is all Very SEX!!!!!!!!!
i cant wait to see her...

soon bro soon


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

holy f*ck


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_holy f*ck

pshh right back at ur RSs


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (AirRide By Pugsley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AirRide By Pugsley* »_Man that is the baddest suspension I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!! pics are bomb man glad to see you havin fun in it, can't wait to finish Meloy's car this weekend!! *TT Time Again!!*
Sauce that was bait, he knew you would reply if there was a typo!

yes. then i'll be able to do my TT cause i'll have something to go off of


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

nice bike!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

ha. poser


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_nice bike!
















that bike is looow... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_nice bike!
















effin ay...just wait till i get my new bike in and color matched...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

busted my first bag today....boo, hooray t-bolt clamps...and i totally bothered kevin on his sunday ....i freaked out....haha my bad mang
funny but true....both of my air mishaps have happened within 50 feet of my driveway...i am lucky guy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

a rear bag??? was it rubbing on something???


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_busted my first bag today

Yikes, any more details? Was it the HPS bag?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_a rear bag??? was it rubbing on something??? 

no rubbing, the rubber part of the bag was money...its a manufacturer defect cuz the sealing ring cracked...wtf right? well i went and gotta t-bolt clamp and smashed it down on there...no leak but im getting new bags...funy thing is i wanted new ones for the rear anyways...i love my hps fronts but the rears are too short...bring on the AAC vw firestone baggs!!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (dOM.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dOM.* »_
Yikes, any more details? Was it the HPS bag?

IS IT YOU!?!?!


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

* HPS*
*H*uge *P*iece of *S*hït


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_* HPS*
*H*uge *P*iece of *S*hït 

Thats the funniest thing I read all day.

Mark. Im coming to the rescue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thats the funniest thing I read all day.

Mark. Im coming to the rescue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and kevin saves the day...AGAIN!!!


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

who is the nerd with the fro

















by the way mark...looks great, wish i could be there to help you boys


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (PirateHooKer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PirateHooKer* »_who is the nerd with the fro

















by the way mark...looks great, wish i could be there to *sit around like sauce and do nothing *









fixed it meg


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

hahahaha...yeah i just sit around and look pretty and stuff


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (PirateHooKer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PirateHooKer* »_who is the nerd with the fro










hahahah


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_
hahahah

fro ass fool gettin in my pictars


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

so where is the new wheels?/


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

just got measured up this weekend...gona work it out so hopefully it starst happenin soon


----------



## AirRide By Pugsley (Mar 2, 2008)

Werd, even though I still like the works on it with the right feet it gets even lower! 
Got south florida shaking like a dog shytting razor blades my friend and it's not even finished!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_just got measured up this weekend...gona work it out so hopefully it starst happenin soon

what size are you going with?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

hes gonna be rocing 16x11 and 16x13's
hahaha secret is ouutt
lol im drink


----------



## dubhaustuning.com (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

Got into this thread late, but lookin good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
lol im *drink*









Your so drunk you cant even type it right...


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Your so drunk you cant even type it right...






























touche!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

so im like nevaar gonna be done


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

nope never


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

so what happen now. ??


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_so what happen now. ??

Probably nothing









Chris


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_so what happen now. ??

gotta finish my body work and geter painted and finish my interior, and i still have some stuff to do in the engine bay


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

From the dead!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Why is Mark's car on the tow truck?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

The car wasn't broke he just wanted to make a big entrance, and what better way than on a flatbed. It was good to see the So. Fla guys on Sat evening.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

What a dildo


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_The car wasn't broke he just wanted to make a big entrance, and what better way than on a flatbed. It was good to see the So. Fla guys on Sat evening.

Hell ya man i haven't seen you since H20! Your car looks so good! cant wait to see it notched!


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Why is Mark's car on the tow truck?

its a trailer queen, duh.
plus, he didnt want to mess up the paint.


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

WOW MARK, taking thing to the next level aren't you!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (boosted gli)*

do you suck *****!!! are you a peter puffer? bull**** i bet you cold suck a golf ball threw a garden hose..........
FMJ on the way back was ill


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

hahahahahaha....great shot!!...
and just to answer the question alternator took a poop...but super sean came to my rescue!!
it was a good weekend even tho i got anal rapped by the dealer for that alternator...1st time ive paid retail on anything in forever...guess it hasta happen every once ina while!
and another one Ian took


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_










i f*ckin love that shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PAINTTTTTT IT!!!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_PAINTTTTTT IT!!!

i think u should keep it like that...just to make sure everyone knows there pulled














what color?back black?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
i think u should keep it like that...just to make sure everyone knows there pulled














what color?back black?

no sir im color changing...again


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

WOO WOOOO!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_WOO WOOOO!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_What a dildo

x2.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_hahahahahaha....great shot!!...
and just to answer the question alternator took a poop...but super sean came to my rescue!!
it was a good weekend even tho i got anal rapped by the dealer for that alternator...1st time ive paid retail on anything in forever...guess it hasta happen every once ina while!
and another one Ian took










that shot kicks ass


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
no sir im color changing...again

what color was it before black? is the new color sworn to secrecy like people normally do on the tex?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

funny because the stance is so dope on this car i completely overlook the fact that its not painted.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_funny because the stance is so dope on this car i completely overlook the fact that its not painted. 

hey thanks man!!...


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
hey thanks man!!...

i want this thing all flat black this weekend!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
i want this thing all flat black this weekend!


best beleve


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i kinda like the current camo-ish look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_i kinda like the current camo-ish look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ya but its not like intentional it looks ghetto


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm going to the body shop right now..








I'll have pics for YOU in a bit.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

aaagh i hate body work...paint gets laid next week....see u guys at waterfest...i hope


----------



## ghetto bake sale (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_aaagh i hate body work...paint gets laid next week....see u guys at waterfest...i hope


w00t. care to share the color?


----------



## Pugsley337 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_funny because the stance is so dope on this car i completely overlook the fact that its not painted. 

Need I say More My Friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Need I say More!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Got Bags Inc. (Jul 7, 2008)

New business liscense & a new name Hopefully a new location soon................ (AirRide By Pugsley) is now (Got Bags? Inc.).


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Pugsley337)*

It getting the paint laid?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_It getting the paint laid?

im gonna take a wild guess and say no


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

its next week


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

this week is handles...next week is paint...i hate not having my car...they better GIT R Done


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

good luck with the handles bro! hope it all works out! what color you decide on?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_good luck with the handles bro! hope it all works out! what color you decide on?

playing dumb come on sean


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

oh am i? cuz i think he called me the other day for some color ideas


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_oh am i? cuz i think he called me the other day for some color ideas









he told me he came to a conclusion on the color, and that you both agreed to it


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_this week is handles...next week is paint...i hate not having my car...they better GIT R Done

So you find the info you needed for the handles I take it?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he told me he came to a conclusion on the color, and that you both agreed to it

well he still hasnt told me the color he decided. that was last thursday. lol


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

this thread is useless with out pics........... of paint


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

marky mark will come through with the pics... eventually.


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

psssssh


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_this week is handles...next week is paint...i hate not having my car...they better GIT R Done


yeah.... can't wait for some pictars


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_
yeah.... can't wait for some pictars

you believe all the soflo guys when they say they are getting paint, pshhh


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

hahaha.....i was supposed to get paint acouple months ago


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_hahaha.....i was supposed to get paint acouple months ago 

it is in the booth i went in this morn


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

they did the handles that fast?


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
it is in the booth i went in this morn

pics of car in the booth or it hasn't happend...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (kleckers69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kleckers69* »_
pics of car in the booth or it hasn't happend...
















nono ryans car is gettin sprayed today....not mine....
plans have changed with mine...handles wont be done in time so thecaris goin all flat for waterfest....wen i get back ill do there rest and spray thefinal color...will bedone for h20 i suppose....im a little sadd


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
nono ryans car is gettin sprayed today....not mine....
plans have changed with mine...handles wont be done in time so thecaris goin all flat for waterfest....wen i get back ill do there rest and spray thefinal color...will bedone for h20 i suppose....im a little sadd

goddammit


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_









better late than never.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

Looking forward to finally seeing this painted at Waterfest. Props on a sick MKIV.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Looking forward to finally seeing this painted at Waterfest. Props on a sick MKIV.

thanks...but itll just be flat


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
thanks...but itll just be flat









As long as it's one color.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_
As long as it's one color.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ya one color would be nice


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Got Bags Inc.)*

I am waiting some updates here,I do not subscribe to mk4 stuff very often.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

looks good marky


----------



## xr7jaws (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (digifart)*

saw this car in person at one of the booths at WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif props on a nice setup. Those Work wheels look even better in person


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

great meeting you this weekend mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car looks soo dope, and i appriciate the borrowage of the coilpack homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yehhh


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (leomanxvii)*

Nice chillin this weekend Marky Mark, get at me when you get home im doin the damn thing (and buying airride) i got a few questions to ask.
Holla http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (pfunkn87)*

Heres a crappy photo, all overexposed though


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

How as your trip home?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

he is still driving


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Damn. I got home at 3:30 this morning. Driving = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

3.30? wow.. you got caught up in the nasty rain too?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I took it easy going home. I was mad tired. The weeekend killed me.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

nicemeeting you this weekend bro, car looked sick!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (blueb316v)*

well im home....there was a road debris incident....im gonna go cry a bit, then fix it i guess....
ill post some pics later


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

it was great seeing you and nick again! car look amaaaazing http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_well im home....there was a road debris incident....im gonna go cry a bit, then fix it i guess....
ill post some pics later

Howd that meeting go on Monday?








Car looked great!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_well im home....there was a road debris incident....im gonna go cry a bit, then fix it i guess....


told ya is not that big of a deal! easy fix..


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

we'll see


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FthElemnt)*

Whhhat? Face on the tex?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FthElemnt)*

yooo face sick shots thanks!!!....nicest ones ive seen so far!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_yooo face sick shots thanks!!!....nicest ones ive seen so far!!

i think i'm going to agree on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

i can't take credit for the photos, i just found em haha


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*

so i went to waterfest and all i got was busted bumper...i cried a lil wont u cry with me?


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_









two uber sick cars in that pic (dave's to the left)


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_so i went to waterfest and all i got was busted bumper...i cried a lil wont u cry with me?









I crying right now!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (boosted gli)*

wow dude... i feel for you with that bumper... that f*ckin sucks dude. such a sick car


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_so i went to waterfest and all i got was busted bumper...i cried a lil wont u cry with me?









That is SO fixable Mark! When you called me I thought you hit a raccoon at 100mph or something!








Car looked dope in person, thanks for letting me hit switches, and you're more then welcome to floor space anytime!








~Susannah


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

how did you break the bumper?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_how did you break the bumper?
 Got attacked by a truck driver.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_ Got attacked by a truck driver. 

imna start carrying stuff to throw back!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
imna start carrying stuff to throw back!!

So what exactly happened babe?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
So what exactly happened babe?

a trucker near killed me ran me off the road abit onto the emergency so i messed with him...then got tagged


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*








sorry but is funny..


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

F all this BS.. when you coming to Toronto??


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_F all this BS.. when you coming to Toronto??

Ya! Car looks dope Mark...nice meeting you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_F all this BS.. when you coming to Toronto??

maybe sooner than u think....u all convinced me canadians arent as bad as they say...hahahah


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Looks sick Mark, Nice meeting you dawg


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

One love!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
maybe sooner than u think....u all convinced me canadians arent as bad as they say...hahahah


hahahaha
right you've been saying you are coming to chicago since Janurary IIRC


----------



## GTI-LVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Cars looking good man. Sorry about the front!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_Cars looking good man. Sorry about the front! 

its all good...backto the body shop i go


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Holy eff, where did all these Canadians come from







13 days till Vagkrakt, you coming?


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
its all good...backto the body shop i go

seems like thats where the car spends most of its time


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (PirateHooKer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PirateHooKer* »_
seems like thats where the car spends most of its time










hahaha well it does live there...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

saves me monies on gas...ohhh ya i can justify anything, now just wish me a happy bday meg and tell me u love me!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Car looking good.
Now shave those headlight washers off the front bumper


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Car looking good.
Now shave those headlight washers off the front bumper









thought about it but im just not sure


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
thought about it but im just not sure



Don`t think, just do it like Nike. hehe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

then it wont really look euro...u know?....
meh i gota few days to decide so watevrs


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey nice seeing you again at waterfest and kreuzerfest. Sorry I never stopped by the booth to see you again.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_then it wont really look euro...u know?....
meh i gota few days to decide so watevrs

If you wanna be REAL Euro just clean everything off the car. Thats what most people do over here.
Or are you going for the Euro OEM look?
Just think the front would look much wider without the washerlids.


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_so i went to waterfest and all i got was busted bumper...i cried a lil wont u cry with me?









I think we met up with the same trucker instead he decided to burst a tire right in front of me cruisen at about 70mph......check it out


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dmart44)*


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

^^^^^^
i never get tired of this car... love it SOOOOO much...


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

I suck at the internet.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_I suck at life

fixed it for you J.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

car looks sickkk


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_car looks sickkk

x27.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_^^^^^^
i never get tired of this car... love it SOOOOO much...

thanks dood!!....


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
thanks dood!!....

dude...learn to spell


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PirateHooKer)*


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mizz Triz)*

i see light under the bumper


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i see light under the bumper









i was driving at that height


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Looking good man !
can you give me a list of the parts used for ur airride set up>
i was looking into the HPS systems as well. how are they ??? 
price good ?
did you buy the whole kit ?
thanks


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

That is one of THE hottest cars I've seen on these forums. Looks killer in flat black. Don't change a thing!


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

I thought he was getting this car painted.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

he is. Pink!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_he is. Pink! 

Pink is cool 
Your toot toot is out for delivery.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_Looking good man !
can you give me a list of the parts used for ur airride set up>
i was looking into the HPS systems as well. how are they ??? 
price good ?
did you buy the whole kit ?
thanks 









" hey i want to do this and yet do not want to do any of the work, will you help me make it work..."


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Pink is cool 
Your toot toot is out for delivery.









haha i gotta toot toot


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_








" hey i want to do this and yet do not want to do any of the work, will you help me make it work..."
















also mark when u do do this to my car will u make it exactly like yours, and please consult me before u change anything to your car so i can keep up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
also mark when u do do this to my car will u make it exactly like yours, and please consult me before u change anything to your car so i can keep up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks.









its ok...its the vortex...land of the lazy. i take it as a compliment...and i have no prob helping people...
but i only help people who ask legit questions...not gimme ur parts list...haha


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

is this car painted yet?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

i waited too long...body work will be all the way done but paint wont be done ill still be flat black...watever


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (Mizz Triz)*

How much lower do you fronts go the just the regular premium ones?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_i waited too long...body work will be all the way done but paint wont be done ill still be flat black...watever

Because you cant settle on one of those retarded Porsche colors.
Paint it the color I told you to do it.


----------



## orangedime (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
its ok...its the vortex...land of the lazy. i take it as a compliment...and i have no prob helping people...
but i only help people who ask legit questions...not gimme ur parts list...haha

I don't really know much about the forum, but I do know about air ride, and my GF wants it on her MK4. She wants stupid low just like your car and I was wondering who you ordered your struts and firestones through and which ones were they. I don't know if you guys keep secrets on your setups or not so feel free to reject my request.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (orangedime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangedime* »_
I don't really know much about the forum, but I do know about air ride, and my GF wants it on her MK4. She wants stupid low just like your car and I was wondering who you ordered your struts and firestones through and which ones were they. I don't know if you guys keep secrets on your setups or not so feel free to reject my request.

although all of the info to my setup is in the thread...u asked nice, i have HPS custom comps, i ordered everything thru kevin at http://www.airassisted.com
1-866-FUKNLOW <--nota joke, his actual number just tell him Mark from Florida sent you, he'll know the car and the setup


----------



## orangedime (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Thank you so much. The car looks dope by the way.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (orangedime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangedime* »_Thank you so much. The car looks dope by the way.

your welcome and Dank You very much


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Hook up your toot toot yet?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hook up your toot toot yet?

i've been wondering what the toottoot was...







i need money to get mine, that was one of the reasons why i got air in the first palce too..


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

car is in the body shop....but i bought a full tool set and hose and fittings for the trunk....im self contained now!!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

coming along just right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hook up your toot toot yet?

u said toot toot...hahaha


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Mark you're so LAZY!
Do work son!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

hurry up cowboy


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Mark you're so LAZY!
Do work son!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

car is at the shop girl...


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Where are the new wheels?


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

I love the setup mark and I want to see the new wheels already


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Ub3rN3rd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ub3rN3rd* »_I love the setup mark and I want to see the new wheels already

me tooooo


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Mark!
I got lower!


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

how?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Tinkering.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

booo bad answer


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_booo bad answer

x2. btw Suzi u have PM


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Tinkering.









she just finally did all the tricks that everyone else did forever ago


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Here is one for ya to look back on . . .


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Nothing anyone has done. I have ****ty HPS struts and I can almost guarantee I'm the lowest on them.








Santi you have reply!








edited for the most retarted spelling mistakes evar.. :scerewy: 


_Modified by Silver Snail at 6:43 AM 9-17-2008_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Girl likes to get low huh


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

well its friday and here is my car...i leave thursday,,,stressin, but ill make it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

sick


----------



## americanautomoving (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Car looks great man! Slammed!


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

i want wheels!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_well its friday and here is my car...i leave thursday,,,stressin, but ill make it









YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so sick dude! cant wait to see it.
is it going to be painted or still primed?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so sick dude! cant wait to see it.
*is it going to be painted or still primed?* 

mark is torn on a bunch of ghey pastel looking aircooled porsche colors
from the looks of it, there will still be primer on it


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
mark is torn on a bunch of ghey pastel looking aircooled porsche colors
from the looks of it, there will still be primer on it

mike why the harsh words...u know u love me.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
mike why the harsh words...u know u love me.

cuz the colors you showed me suck, just being honest


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Aircooled pastel colors sound hot to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Not that I've actually seen them... 
Good luck with the last minute work


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Aircooled pastel colors sound hot to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Not that I've actually seen them... 
Good luck with the last minute work









depends on the color.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

shoot it single stage peach for temp! cheap and easy to shoot and you could use a sealer 
i dont know why like like peach so much lately.... flipping through old pvw's


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

haha again its not painted





















see you next week buddy


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

do you know where you're staying yet?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_shoot it single stage peach for temp! cheap and easy to shoot and you could use a sealer 
i dont know why like like peach so much lately.... flipping through old pvw's









that's a good idea, just tint the 2k primer with some color and shoot the whole car!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

thank you


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

the next time it changes color its goin to its final color...whatever that may be....i just needa do one step ata time...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i wouldnt tint primer. id do a nice sealer that way its semi smooth and glossy still and wont soak in moisture or anything. we use white sealer at work and i would imagine you can tint that any color you want


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i wouldnt tint primer. id do a nice sealer that way its semi smooth and glossy still and wont soak in moisture or anything. we use white sealer at work and i would imagine you can tint that any color you want 

ya mine is black tinted primer for right now....and ya it soaks in everything....whatever its temp. and i wish people would realize that


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

oh i understand it being temporary. the thing is with sealer is its exactly that. it wont soak in any moisture or anything which could eventually rust. just lookin out for when you do get the paint job


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

2k primer has hardener (catalyst) in it and it could be tinted easily,wont let moisture trough , same thing as a sealer you guys talking about.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

ya they say primer acts as a sealer as long as you dont sand it but i just would trust sealer more.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya they say primer acts as a sealer as long as you dont sand it but i just would trust sealer more. 

same here, 
i know fill primer is like a sponge and if you get it wet and the filler gets wet and it happens over a period of time you will have some rust issues.
i kow the next time you paint it you said it would be the last but we just shot my friends roof with single stage hot rod flats and it looks great.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
same here, 
i know fill primer is like a sponge and if you get it wet and the filler gets wet and it happens over a period of time you will have some rust issues.
i kow the next time you paint it you said it would be the last but we just shot my friends roof with single stage hot rod flats and it looks great.

i just don't think i could leave it flat forever...i like flat for now...but im sure ill be bored of it soon


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

flats are gay http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_flats are gay http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

truth.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
truth. 

why u gotta be so insensitive...my car is still flat for now


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Are you going to be going to h2o?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Are you going to be going to h2o?

do u have to ask?.....


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

can we leopard print your car?
or if i get bored in OC just get in a shopping cart with random color spray cans and just get spun in cirlces around your car?
as you can tell i've been thinking alot about this lol


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*

no....BUTTT....i will be buying tons of chalk....so on sunday all day at the show everyone can GONUTs
i think....


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_why u gotta be so insensitive...my car is still flat for now

You know Im a dick mark


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
You know I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif dick, Mark









I really never knew!


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (acetate909)*

i love this... in for more


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

lmfao at rico's sig.. Considering what I witnessed at H201..


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_lmfao at rico's sig.. Considering what I witnessed at H201..









what was that..

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

looks good. nice work.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*

Dont know how this pic has not found its way into the thread... I thought it was a good one.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

rear sits really really well in that last photo!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_rear sits really really well in that last photo!

gettin there still workin on it


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Is this bucket painted yet?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Is this bucket painted yet?

ha....nevar


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

This car is hella dope.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MKV DarkstaR)*

what was with the bomber wanna be theme sticker thing dude?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_what was with the bomber wanna be theme sticker thing dude? 

why not?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_what was with the bomber wanna be theme sticker thing dude? 

This is coming from a guy who had a soccer field in his back trunk.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
This is coming from a guy who had a soccer field in his back trunk.









hahahah


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
This is coming from a guy who had a soccer field in his back trunk.









is there a front trunk paul??








marks car is gonna be rattle canned one morning when he wakes up


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
This is coming from a guy who had a soccer field in his back trunk.









zing!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
This is coming from a guy who had a soccer field in his back trunk.
















ur so funny.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

heres a few shots of mark's car that we snapped today


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

How / where do I get tails like that? Or all reds..
car looks great.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dOWa242)*

Thanks Randy!!!...im lookin forward to the edited ones...


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_heres a few shots of mark's car that we snapped today

































awesome!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

k one more shoot is gonna happen with these graphics then i can finally ditch em


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

car is dope! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

lovin the roller shot!


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (boosted gli)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (vagwhpt)*

so sick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Your car is really something thats fun to look at. Amazing photo too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
You should find some propeller like wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

Mark, whats on the rear quarter?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mark, whats on the rear quarter? 

"kill marks"...in my case coil overs


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dope.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

those are babies he's plowed


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_those are babies he's plowed

i hope theyred be more than 13 "babies" on ur quarter...


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (boosted gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted gli* »_lovin the roller shot!
















agreed. looks fukken rediculously sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

sick shot! is that a rig shot by any chance?
either way its sick.
your car pulls off that fighter plane look better than the other cars ive seen it on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to see it with actual paint on it


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Loooks so good... very cool pic


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

legit shot and car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_sick shot! is that a rig shot by any chance?
either way its sick.
your car pulls off that fighter plane look better than the other cars ive seen it on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to see it with actual paint on it









yep rigshot...my boy ryan's...good eye


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_









thank you for the high res!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

awesome shot of a cool car, your car is one of the best outside the box ideas that actually works!


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

you should rock 17" lms 18s are gay


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_you should rock 17" lms 18s are gay









i should...imna take urs b4 u even getem


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

so effing dope


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

new wheels = tested....pics comin...maybe


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

and your car is for sale...siick


----------



## SHOWER[N]GROWER (Jan 10, 2008)

bookmarked for later viewing


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_and your car is for sale...siick

yup u should buy it


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_new wheels = tested....pics comin...maybe

: patiently waits :


_Modified by dubbr at 10:11 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

post pics of the new wheels before i blow up your spot son















seriously cant wait to see how they look!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Your spot got blown up to me tonight... (not by paul) get them bitches on asap!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbr)*

I feel left out... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

new wheels...wut?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
sexy, love it


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

mark..... looks SICK!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats prime


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*









Eight Reasons why I love my Boy mark and his car..
1. Coilover Kills
2. Flat Black Primer
3. R seats
4. Image Wheels (that fit and mount correctly







)
5. He didnt get mad when i broke that thingy on his bumper
6. Still Smokes P-funks
7. Eg Sticker, Still reppin.
8. (not listed in picture) For being Mark and making me laugh.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

haha. Sick... So whats Randy rocking on the GTI, the VSXX?


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_









Saw it at H20 this year and loved it. But the new wheels are money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

so sick... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (theHossgti)*

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

MUCH better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

we need more pics ****


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_we need more pics ****


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (blkmrkt)*

new adapters coming....geesh


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

slackin mark. lets see some paint on this thing


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_new wheels...wut?









Image>Work.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostdIndigo* »_
Image>Work.

i know ill get slammed for saying this but i still like my works...i just need a change had em too long is all


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_still like my works...

agreed


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I hate you.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostdIndigo* »_
Image>Work.

when i see these statements i gotta say something:
thats what i thought, until i bought some image wheels. i wouldnt recommend them. mine had front /rears built differently, used barrels (not new, had multiple marks/indents from previous washers), sealant oozing out from between lip/center. and their center caps are made of tin foil, plus 5 months of waiting. not trying to bash your wheels man, but everyone seems to praise image and i dont think they deserve it


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

i like the works I like the images.. Meh


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_but everyone seems to praise image and i dont think they deserve it








Not praising Image just saying i like the way the Images look compared to the Works.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

cracked bumper again....back to body shop...again.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

and I thought FL roads were smooth


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_and I thought FL roads were smooth 

it could be driver error


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it could be driver error









truck driver fell asleep on the road went into a buncha cones....it was like raining orange cones on the turnpike one caught my corner...nuthin too bad


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

jeez.

you're like me driving my wife's car. no joke, about 50% of the time i drive it with her sitting gun someone almost hits us. not even funny anymore


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_jeez.

you're like me driving my wife's car. no joke, about 50% of the time i drive it with her sitting gun someone almost hits us. not even funny anymore

stuff doesnt really happen that much...besides i needed an excuse to do some more shaving


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

that sucks


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

paint the images neon orange in memory of the cones?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (theHossgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theHossgti* »_paint the images neon orange in memory of the cones?









not halloween anymore


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

haha. then do red centers green lips (vise versa)


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

long block, da, hammer and dolly in hand


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_long block, da, hammer and dolly in hand









what about a plane ticket?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

i got a car sonn


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

nah man well fly down and pick up that lack ssl while where close to miami


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

so jealous of the wheels, they look amazing on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , i found a new set for myself just not sure if they will look good


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_so jealous of the wheels, they look amazing on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , i found a new set for myself just not sure if they will look good

ya...we'll see how they look once i put on the new adapters


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
ya...we'll see how they look once i put on the new adapters

speaking of that... why dont we do it today.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

wheels needa be balanced like a mofo


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

also need better pics of the wheels. The weather must be nice in FL ;D


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

this car looks great from every possible angle. great setup! keep it up


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_this car looks great from every possible angle. great setup! keep it up









thanks man...more pics up soon.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

homie, why arent you dont yet???


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

still goin


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

mmmm gotta love bodywork. cant wait too see done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (theHossgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theHossgti* »_mmmm gotta love bodywork. cant wait too see done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its will never be done!There is always something to do


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (boosted gli)*

as she sits today....AT volksblast with DubKorps...goooood times


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Hahah is that dude holding his ears for your horn?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

no thats him on the phone lol


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

oh man, my eyes are getting terrible


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

did you see your car in PVW this month?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_did you see your car in PVW this month?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

*f**uck* ya i did...i was pretty excited


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
*f**uck* ya i did...i was pretty excited

me too!!!!








congrats!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_did you see your car in PVW this month?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Good work Mark!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

re-doin whole trunk...new compressors came in yesterday...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

This car is effing sweet i think i saw you in Daytona for the winterjam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Humungousbacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Humungousbacon* »_This car is effing sweet i think i saw you in Daytona for the winterjam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you did. as did i


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








Time for a fresh coat of primer Mark


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

new setup half way through...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_new setup half way through...









confused at the valves.. I thought your valves were on the manifolds?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
confused at the valves.. I thought your valves were on the manifolds?

to clarify...andthose boxes are check valves


----------



## ARMYVDUBVR6 (Apr 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Im excited to see this ride around once my Cuban White ass is back from iraq my last and final time


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ARMYVDUBVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ARMYVDUBVR6* »_Im excited to see this ride around once my Cuban White ass is back from iraq my last and final time

you're out again?








be safe broadie


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_re-doin whole trunk...new compressors came in yesterday...

No more cardboard?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mizz Triz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mizz Triz* »_
No more cardboard?

funny funny....and no its time for bottle caps haha....i actually dont know what imna use this time


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I saw this thing last nite and that diagram actaully makes sense after you look at the box in the car..








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the work so far MArkyMark


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
to clarify...andthose boxes are check valves


yea i got that genus im talking about the two valves at the top left of the picture.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
yea i got that genus im talking about the two valves at the top left of the picture.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
























mishaaaa...where you been foolio


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_

mishaaaa...where you been foolio

i am hibernating ,unlike florida we have winter you know








when are you planning to get some paint?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i am hibernating ,unlike florida we have winter you know 








when are you planning to get some paint?


when i get some money...hopefully ill have some color for waterfest


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

when am I gonna see a thread titled "FatBottmGirl...gets paint"?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_when am I gonna see a thread titled "FatBottmGirl...gets paint"?

probably after "FatBottmGirl...gets fast"


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
probably after "FatBottmGirl...gets fast"

I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

i wouldnt hold your breath


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_i wouldnt hold your breath 

I know haha
On day Mark will just sell the car, unpainted of course


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

fatbottom the new capita of 09


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_fatbottom the new capita of 09


ugh....srsly


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_

ugh....srsly

get a color yet? whenever your ready you let me know and well talk


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_fatbottom the new capita of 09


can't be, his car is in one piece...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
can't be, his car is in one piece...

actually...not at the moment unfortunately...i hop eto have it back to gether before sowo...
all i gotta say is i hate stain...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

we might as well turn it into a bbq on air ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_we might as well turn it into a bbq on air ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it would serve a better purpose doing that then it does now


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*

that would HOT.
ohhhhhh
snap.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sh-tsweak.)*

may as well


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

paint


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_paint

money


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

turbo


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

money


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

dollar


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

comin together...getting the rest of the floor done now


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sure are using nice looking wood for the sub floor


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_sure are using nice looking wood for the sub floor









its mark... enough said.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*

can't believe you cut apart your bed to make a false floor


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_sure are using nice looking wood for the sub floor









haha ya its just stained pine...same wood i had in there b4 just put some time into it...i know idiotic but i likes it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha ha 
attention to details man!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha ha 
attention to details man!!

its what kills me...i waste too much time on insignificant details...but i love that siht


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

love the new wood look.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Chatted with Mark last night, found out how OG we both were.... I think we met a few times YEARS back. Figured I'd let you guys know I've been recruited to put in some work on Marks car








Though my skills are usually suited to other things 








I'm more than happy to help with the build


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

so are you painting it?


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_so are you painting it?

I don't paint, I weld


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
I don't paint, I weld









well... if you weld a big metal plate around his car, at least it wont be flat black anymore. nor will we have to look at it


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_
well... if you weld a big metal plate around his car, at least it wont be flat black anymore. nor will we have to look at it


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
















wow randy i didnt know you could be funny


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

finally home....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Now back to work!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Now back to work!!! 

starting with my control arm bushings...they actually failed on the way home from APR


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dats no bueno


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

yo! how was austria?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_yo! how was austria?

Austria was redic...im starting to plan next year already...and E38 aswell


----------



## c00p (Mar 4, 2009)

BAMF


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (c00p)*

just putting all the pics in one thread
Well the Dooshnozzelry went down the other night when Jake( Infrared) came down from orlando to mess around with the 5D Mark2 he recently aquired. 
Paired up with Meloy's Bees, Randy and Myself we had good times.
Yea thats right i skate....




























mmmhmmmm








.
.
On to the car shots
.
































.
.
.
Then Ryan decided to get Radd in the middle of the shotts...its the lil guys u gotta watch out for!!!
.
















.
.
Then...well ya








.
.
.
Finally we were all done so we jumped for joy








.
.
.
THHHHEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEENNNND

_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 4:07 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HAHA Nice shots!


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Sweet shots man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

whats with your face in that last shot?


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Nice shots Mark


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

thought you may want to see this http://www.edition38.com/forum...34669


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

i miss the sharks mouth decal


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

those shots are a little older arent they? thought i saw them a while back in another forum

regardless, purely redic shots. love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

DOPE pictures. 
any plans to paint that thing?


----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (justrave)*

sooooo hows that trunk setup coming along?
might be a little while before you see me at any meets as a result of me getting hit by an SUV


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Superbleeder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Superbleeder* »_sooooo hows that trunk setup coming along?
might be a little while before you see me at any meets as a result of me getting hit by an SUV










ahh wtf that sux man...


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
any plans to paint that thing? 

nope


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

mark where is my valence foo........
and when are you guys coming to visit


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_mark where is my valence foo........
and when are you guys coming to visit

valence i havent gotten ifo back but we'll eb in otown this weekend


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

that looks fukken awesome.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Love the pic, Looks raw.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i think i saw this car the other day at a traffic light by home depot. looked good!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

killin it homie. **** looks so propper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

this is by far the sickest car i have ever seen in my 21 years of being alive. congrats.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome back Mark.
You get your HPS bags?


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Mark,
Nice to see you again, sorry I didn't say bye before I left WF.
btw paint your car


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Mizz Triz)*

lol don't paint it i think it pisses more people off 
nice seeing you again dude


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_lol don't paint it i think it pisses more people off 
nice seeing you again dude

nobodys pissed. we just see the potential in this thing.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (justrave)*

well its getting put on hold more...my clutch gave out on my epic bomber run thru the middle of Manhattan...
haha so worth it tho. i always dreamt of doin it. so watever...no i nee to spend my cash on that, and axles and a tranny

should i start a fund to paint my car?....so far that was the recommendation of all people who saw my car at WF


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will give you 5 bucks at h2o 
but I get a say in the color


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Keep it flat black, just give it a fresh coat...please!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mizz Triz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mizz Triz* »_Keep it flat black, just give it a fresh coat...please!

u gonna put 5 bux in too?


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I'll put $10 US in


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

i vote full chrome paint...i got 10 on that


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

chrome paint! ill give you 10 haha


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
should i start a fund to paint my car?....so far that was the recommendation of all people who saw my car at WF


remember that metallic green spray paint we found at walmart? yeah... jus throwin that out there


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

Porsche Turkis Green. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

sick ass photos lighting came out sick


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Cadillac pearl pink.
Do it. (And by do it I mean don't)


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

saw this at waterfest on sunday , looked good just wish it had some paint on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
should i start a fund to paint my car?.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJzIYv_mE04
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*

newest shot looks proper mark


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_newest shot looks proper mark









thanks gee


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

what it do mark...come to my hood and we'll get that money up quick for that paint...bring da ski mask this time


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*









I've got $5 on it...paint job that is


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

personally the old shark look was so clean i say stick with the old maybe add a little more detail but i loved the way it looked


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I say keep it a flat color....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I say finish the other stuff on the car before tackling the paint. Car looked just fine at WF, I like flat color, so a Satin Black or other Satin finish would be nice when its all done.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Mamba)*

http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx 
theres DEFINATLY some sick azz flat colors in there. i'm yet to see someone to a flat pearl on a dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sbuogr at 7:49 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

i say hell no to a flat color lol but im a painter. i think he needs something sick to set the body work off. make it classy and smooth


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx 
theres DEFINATLY some sick azz flat colors in there. i'm yet to see someone to a flat pearl on a dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by sbuogr at 7:49 AM 7-26-2009_

theres been a couple flat pearls. believe mishas is. and tattoo mike is flat silver.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i say hell no to a flat color lol but im a painter. i think he needs something sick to set the body work off. make it classy and smooth

i like where you're going with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

im still a fan of the flat black maybe go gold or something if u really dont want to keep the color the same


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

flat paint to me just gets boring. its cool for a lil while but nothing beats a nice clean paint job. plus his is just primer right now. not even paint. lol either way i know what he wants to do and will look pretty legit i think


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yeah for sure, i no that its not paint i was just saying thats all but the car is very clean so im sure whatever he does will look great its a ill car in the first place


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

that orange on the new dodge challenger thing would kill it on this car, as long as the interior stays black


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (digifart)*

wtf has this world come to....


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_wtf has this world come to....










EEEEGGGGGZZZACLY



_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 8:01 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

wow. just wow.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_wow. just wow. 

thats what she said


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

everyone say happy birthday to mark!!!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_everyone say happy birthday to mark!!!

no time, paint that piece of sh*t!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
no time, paint that piece of sh*t!!!!

x2. I'm with this guy!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_everyone say happy birthday to mark!!!

Randy is so thoughtful.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I say lay another coat of primer and call it done


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
Randy is so thoughtful.

ya he isss...thanks randall


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I say flock your car with crushed velvet


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (digifart)*

that could look pretty sweet im not gonna lie that hemi orange looks sick


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low ([email protected])*

nice


----------



## azntaiji (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*
















how come i never saw this thread


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (ztaiji)*

gold w/ metal flake..
velvet interior + chrome steering wheel steez. 








looked good in person, specially for driving from fl to vw headquarters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (supersoaker50)*

that sounds pretty damn good


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (eastcoaststeeze)*

got this pic of your car from waterfest... thought i'd share.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*

god that looks like sh*t mark hahaha
bring that p.o.s. to bams and lets atleast respray it flat


----------



## cszakolczai (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (hotsauce36)*

what is the car painted with? Is that krylon spray paint?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (cszakolczai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cszakolczai* »_what is the car painted with? Is that krylon spray paint?

hahahaha yup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cszakolczai (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (hotsauce36)*

very very cool... I dont drive a VW, but I have a Spec V and I plan on giving it a nice coat of Krylon as well. May just have to do flat black. 
What was the prep work like for the paint? Just a light sand?
I love this car so much. Someone on a site called tristatetuners posted a picture of it in one of the threads. The shark mouth is incredible, just like the Flying Tigers had during WW2.


_Modified by cszakolczai at 9:12 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (cszakolczai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cszakolczai* »_
very very cool... I dont drive a VW, but I have a Spec V and I plan on giving it a nice coat of Krylon as well. May just have to do flat black. 
What was the prep work like for the paint? Just a light sand?
I love this car so much. Someone on a site called tristatetuners posted a picture of it in one of the threads. The shark mouth is incredible, just like the Flying Tigers had during WW2.

_Modified by cszakolczai at 9:12 PM 8-17-2009_

its not rattle can its primer that has gone too long without painting...when i first laid the primer it looked smooth...time has taken its toll and it now look like...well a rattle can job gone wrong


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i think it looks sick!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_i think it looks sick!

Holy **** where have u been?


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
its not rattle can its primer that has gone too long without painting...when i first laid the primer it looked smooth...time has taken its toll and it now look like...well a rattle can job gone wrong


plus that HDR i did brings out all the little blemishes... the original doesn't look anything like that. i think it looks tough though


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Those rims need flat caps so bad


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

tuesday...noise is broughted


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I demand pictures of this thing.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_I demand pictures of this thing.









Yep, car looks SIIIICK now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

i thought it was supposed to have paint


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_i thought it was supposed to have paint









it did!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_i thought it was supposed to have paint









you thought wrong, this is mark we're talking about


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*

ha, well then..my misunderstanding


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
you thought wrong, this is mark we're talking about









why didn't you come bch?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

work


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_work









i wanted to see you


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
i wanted to see you









no ****... i wanted to see you too
come down for winterjam in Feb


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_
no ****... i wanted to see you too
come down for winterjam in Feb

do it tek...indoor watercooled show along with sick ass aircooled


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the clapper


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love it, mark. good to see ya for ten seconds, lol


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_i










ahahaha, me too


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

hahahha god damnit!
you wouuuuuld


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what a ****er. such a tease.








I really thought it was getting painted a color haha.
****s still legit.
Any pictures of the new interior..? (or did nothing change with that either.










_Modified by Jester2893 at 8:28 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com...e.jpg
looks familiar....


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (jetta PWR)*

car looked great this weekend mate! good to meet you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*









i got this look about 20 times..
"what did you just do?"


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

The car looked awesome this weekend Mark, it was nice talking to you







Did that subframe make it home? I'm curious to see some pics when it's not dark and laying on the ground. It should be fixable without much trouble.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_The car looked awesome this weekend Mark, it was nice talking to you







Did that subframe make it home? I'm curious to see some pics when it's not dark and laying on the ground. It should be fixable without much trouble.

U took it son we all know it ur whip was the dope show


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha COSIGNED Anthony's car was top notch! 

Mark I forgot to get my sticker


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha COSIGNED Anthony's car was top notch! 

Mark I forgot to get my sticker









what sticker did you want?...u were saying something about a new lls sticker for me....u want a TMTuning sticker?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any pictures of that new interior?
Them TMTuning stickers/shirts are hot.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
what sticker did you want?...u were saying something about a new lls sticker for me....u want a TMTuning sticker?



That is what you said you had for me. I am going to start making a mural on a large mirror or something. Since My car has enough **** on it.


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_The car looked awesome this weekend Mark

It's about time lol








Seriously tho it does looks awesome now that it has paint!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_








i got this look about 20 times..
"what did you just do?"


dam...im about to crack on myself but it looks like im beatin my meat here lol


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
dam...im about to crack on myself but it looks like im beatin my meat here lol

you were. i was witness to it unfortunately.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

OMG, Are you Mark P.???


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_OMG, Are you Mark P.???

like ohemgee THE PAUL PLAIN knows my name and posted in my thread...


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

mark's got the CLAPper mod.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so the car just got a fresh coat of hot rod black? looks good! you need to paint this pig already Mark!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ferrari is what I was told when I said it looks good with fresh PRIMER


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (jetta PWR)*


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

such a sick photo


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

Killa fo-sure!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_











backgrounded


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_

backgrounded

x2


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GLIgeorge)*

omg ur wheels were cleaned. yayyyyyy


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did you actually wash that pig?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_did you actually wash that pig? 

dewd i did


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

looks good.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
dewd i did










I love owning a vehicle I don't need to wash.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Mark. . check out Das Auto mag @ your local dealer








http://dasautomagazine.com/200....aspx


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_









What's up with the door handle in this pic?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
What's up with the door handle in this pic?

a6 handles...dont have the covers on


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
a6 handles...dont have the covers on

I thought you had A6 handles. they just looked weird, the covers not being there explains that.
I'm assuming you used the kit from TMTuning? If so how hard was it getting the linkage to work? I've been trying to do some research, but there isn't a lot of info on the vortex.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
I thought you had A6 handles. they just looked weird, the covers not being there explains that.
I'm assuming you used the kit from TMTuning? If so how hard was it getting the linkage to work? I've been trying to do some research, but there isn't a lot of info on the vortex.

lil but of jb weld...lol


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FatBottmGirl...gets low (KraCKeD-GTI)*

do you really need to use JB Weld? I was hoping not to. How bout duct tape and bubble gum?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Cool shot and car


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

aaaandthe cars back at the shop...


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

is this pile of diareah fixed yet?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_is this pile of diareah fixed yet? 

LOL


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks crap, needs flat caps


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Looks crap, needs flat caps 

ya it does...some Britt is being mad slow.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
ya it does...some Britt is being mad slow.

Be patient young grasshopper


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

dam first time ive seen the build thread, sick, btw its alex with red mkv gti. need a notch and hatch body work, hook it up with a spot to go get it done


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_is this pile of diareah fixed yet? 

That just made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

These mite make the ****box look better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Doey20v at 5:51 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

probably not


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
LOL









Looks bad ass.


----------



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

so would you be pissed if i jacked that shark idea and slapped it on my a6?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (rawritspawel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawritspawel* »_so would you be pissed if i jacked that shark idea and slapped it on my a6?









by all means i pass the torch...an e30 did it a few months ago aswell....but go for it!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

quit posting, you get people hyped


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (rawritspawel)*

i think its amazing you should have kept it looked so nice, great idea


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I know what that is


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

It's a molded side skirt.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

now mark you need to add some material at the bottom of the door and fender to make it look factory. just saying. trying to create more work for ya lol


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_now mark you need to add some material at the bottom of the door and fender to make it look factory. just saying. trying to create more work for ya lol

its not permanent


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

what rims are those


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (glsdriver03)*

wheels are image ifx


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

you molded a side skirt to not be permanent? lol how does that work


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_you molded a side skirt to not be permanent? lol how does that work

i just did it as a quick fix till i implement my master plan


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

floor is sick.
Hope you don't mind, i'm building my air setup now and planning to use your rear seat delete design. I've always planned on doing a wood rear seat delete but never planned out the bottom frame.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_
floor is sick.
Hope you don't mind, i'm building my air setup now and planning to use your rear seat delete design. I've always planned on doing a wood rear seat delete but never planned out the bottom frame.

thats what this forum is here for right?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
thats what this forum is here for right?


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

God I love this car.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

Called you the other day, come by. Ready to set your plan in motion


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol, it's like a light bulb. *idea!* pretty excited to see this progress on


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW. the keyless remote must be fun as hell lol. How much did the whole set up run you if you don't mind me asking? I'm really considering going bagged but gotta save up a lot of money.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm stealing everything you've done... absolutely everything.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

still ghey


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

x2


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*











_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 8:27 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

love this car..


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (shawnthemonster)*

Mark, have you ever ran into an issue where your battery has died? I am shaving my hatch and want to do Audi handles as well. My only concern is that with no keyholes, getting in the car with a dead battery may prove difficult.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mark do you still need those upper mounts?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mark do you still need those upper mounts?

yeah im still lookin for somebody to give me a price!!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

so when do you get the hp evos back from chrome?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Get working on that car.. It needs paint ASAP!!
Shalom!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Craige-O)*

is that copper?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Hey dude, we can set you up. It'll be under $50, pm me.

_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_so when do you get the hp evos back from chrome?

Bahahahahaha! This made my day.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

wheels is done...ull see me at sowo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi 
Mark!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

wow your car looks great, cant wait to see it


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

im sellin my wheels!!!! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4961440-18-quot-CHROME-IFX-s-for-sale


----------



## lee ingham (Jul 5, 2010)

mark you still coming to edition


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

lee ingham said:


> mark you still coming to edition


 yessir...


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

whos goin to hellaflush 6 miami


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

KraCKeD-GTI said:


> yessir...


 is your car coming ?!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

unitzero said:


> is your car coming ?!


 possibly


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

KraCKeD-GTI said:


> possibly


 
would love to see it in the metal ! :thumbup:


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

ill probably go


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

unitzero said:


> would love to see it in the metal ! :thumbup:


 You really dont want to :screwy:


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

Doey20v said:


> You really dont want to :screwy:



 i thought you liked it


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

KraCKeD-GTI said:


> i thought you liked it


I do but im not gunna shout about it fgt


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

aha ! 

you got your A6 yet Doey ?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

dam man....its time to work on my whip again


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah it is...


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

i've always loved this car...keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mark whats going on with the car?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Rat4Life said:


> mark whats going on with the car?


 Idk, but it's still not painted  :heart:


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

im selling my management....comes with the ART E2 levelpro, 8 valves, 2 viar 400's anyone interested???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

looks and sounds like a part out mark.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mark, do you still want me to check if one of my guys can fly down to help you out? What's your time frame on that?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

fire sale fool!! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5237746-FatBottm-**FIRE-SALE**-get-it-while-its-hott


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

reincarnation....believe in it


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looked awesome at h20.. cars come a long way, nice work


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Thx for bumping so I came across this thread. Wow


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

color looks killer brobro


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Ben from RI said:


> looked awesome at h20.. cars come a long way, nice work


 not the same car..........


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

ForVWLife said:


> not the same car..........


 Lots of parts came of the old car, so to me its just like an updated version of marks old car. 
Mark car is looking really good man:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Got to see how it turned out :thumbup:. 

No pics of the management ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

drove the new car... slow and fugly


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> drove the new car... slow and fugly


 That's not what u said when u walked out of the car with a broner


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

original fat bottom is as good as sold... im sad but its to an enthusiast whos gonna bring her back... 

heres one for the memory  

funny enough in the background are the GTIs first real wheels...


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

She will be in good hands in the great state of Texas:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

TheMarkP said:


> That's not what u said when u walked out of the car with a broner


A broner? ****.. Didn't even realize I had a broner at the time..


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

TheMarkP said:


> That's not what u said when u walked out of the car with a broner


What are you doing looking a Will's junk :what: ?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

kerrnalangus said:


> She will be in good hands in the great state of Texas:beer:






I see what you did there :sly::sly::heart:


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

movin to cali soon...woo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

boooo


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Weak


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

oh herro


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

TheMarkP said:


> oh herro


you look real mad in the back at jj :laugh::laugh:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I remember seeing this at Wuste and was like, "Cotdamn!" 

I ended up telling the girlfriend and buddies how this car was the one with the old school WWII fighter jet decals and I just confused looks the entire time.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Was cool seeing this car in person. I was the one asking you if your lips were chromed. I need to work on mine to get them looking that good. 

Here is a shot I got.









and a good one my buddy got.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

mark tried to make out with me and i was ok with it :wave::heart:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

TheMarkP said:


> oh herro


hey Mark, hows it going buddy! 
what wheels are those?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Rat4Life said:


> hey Mark, hows it going buddy!
> what wheels are those?


Rotiform Race VCE

New wheels look insane!


----------



## madL0w (Jan 3, 2009)

any shots of the bay?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Was cool seeing this car in person. I was the one asking you if your lips were chromed. I need to work on mine to get them looking that good.
> 
> Here is a shot I got.
> 
> ...


pics look good thanks man!!

no bay shots yet the hps just fills it up too much...gotta put some touches in


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

If you haven't seen this one yet:


----------



## Ilsa Lund (May 19, 2012)

Wow... :heart:


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Saw the car at Wuste, loooove the paint for sure!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

fresh wheels :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

this picture is dope. :thumbup:


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

DarkSideGTI said:


> this picture is dope. :thumbup:


 whered this come from?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Rotiform posted it up on FB today.


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

mint!:thumbup:


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

THEN THIS HAPPENED


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

Shazam! Looked great at WWOTB man.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

missin them days


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

love the car man always have loved what you have done


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Such good taste. Everything.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

